# Earth pellets and Right now bacteria



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Has anybody used these ?. And where can you get them in Vancouver.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Not sure bout righ tnow bacteria
but i've been told any hydroponic stores will sell em~


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

Right now bacteria sounds alot like Hagen Cycle. Would that be applicable in this use?


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.aquariumslife.com/store/right-now-bacteria/

sells this, it is apparently unique.. he sells earth pellets and pelletized Carbon also, just back up by going to store form this link..

Lisa


----------

